# Tourist visa application- pls help :-(



## maija16 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi im maija Im planning to apply for a tourist visa in Australia. I would like to stay there for only 15 days. The available documents that i have right now are the ff:
*Form 48R, Passport size photo *
	Proof of Identity - birth certificate
	Passport with previous travel visa pages - I had a chance to have a Schengen visa before so i went to Denmark twice and stayed there for almost 3months (2x ) then I visited Japan last year for 1 month and i was also granted an extension for 15 days.

*My Proof of sufficient funds*

1. Credit card (photocopy) - I cant request for credit card limit since my card is just an extension of my mom's credit card

2. Evidence of my Parent's business- since my parents will also support my travel - It is one of my evidence of funds
	Mayor's Permint
	Business Permint

I don't have much money in my bank. I can only provide a bank certificate but not bank statement. my money is about 1000AUD is my money enough for 15days

I'm currently employed as a Nurse in a hospital, but im having difficulty requesting a certificate of employment and approval of my leave cause the medical director is not always around

I am also employed in my uncle's internet cafe- he can provide me a certificate of employment and approval of leave- 
but is it okay if he provide me those documents though its a family business? does it intervene me for having a visa? I have been working there for almost 9 months 

*From my partner*
Statutory Letter, Passport & copy stamped page by the Philippine immigration when he visited me last month, Contract of Employment, Bank Certificate, Invitation Letter.
all these documents are sent to me using email

*As evidence of our Genuine Relationship*
	Pictures
	SMS 
	Messages -emails
and a copy of our previous itinerary from our holiday here in the Philippines.

 Is my document enough? I'm also planning to buy a return plane ticket and include it to my application

thanks guys plss help


----------



## missmullen (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,

I'm confused why you are providing evidence of your relationship - a simple letter of invitation is all you should be providing, and evidence of funds or other ways (eg accommodation) he will be supporting you while you are in Australia. The tourist visa is not granted based on your relationship with your partner, and I think providing photos, emails, stat decs, copy of his passport, etc will just confuse matters as they may begin to doubt your intentions in visiting Australia. You need to prove you have strong ties to your home country - demonstrating you have strong ties to your partner could work against you...

My husband is from a high risk country and was granted a 3 month tourist visa earlier this year (we weren't married at that time). We provided the following evidence as part of that application:
- Completed for 48R
- Letter from his employer
- Letter of invitation from me, outlining how I will be supporting him during his stay (i.e. financially, with accommodation). 
- Two most recent payslips from me and copy of Notice of Assessment for the most recent financial year providing I had the financial capacity to support him during his three month visit.

That was it. I really think you need to simplify things...

The DIAC tourist visa checklist is at the following link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/_pdf/676-visa-checklist.pdf


----------



## maija16 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you so much. I provided those cause someone advised me to show an evidence that we are really in a relationship


----------



## missmullen (Jun 9, 2011)

maija16 said:


> Thank you so much. I provided those cause someone advised me to show an evidence that we are really in a relationship


Hi again,

Maybe they were confusing the Partner and Tourist visas... The Partner visa you need to show your ties to your partner. The Tourist visa you need to show your ties to your home country. This can be done through evidence such as home ownership, studies, family, work - anything that gives you a strong reason to return to oyur country of origin.

I have pasted below an example of the letter of invitation. Please note this is an example only, it is in no way reflective of your specific circumstances and in no way guarantees a position outcome:

_My name is [insert name of person writing letter of invitation] and I am writing this letter of invitation in support of [insert name of applicant]'s application for a 3 month tourist visa.

[insert name of applicant] has for the last 8 years been employed as a [insert occupation] with [insert employer]. EXPLAIN NATURE OF THE JOB AND COMMITMENT TO RETURNING TO FULFILL HIS WORK DUTIES.

[Name of applicant] also has strong ties to his home country. All of his family reside in [name of country], including his mother, father, sisters and brother. He also has a strong network of extended family that lives locally, including his aunt, uncle, and cousins. [Insert name of applicant] is actively involved in the community, [insert examples of your involvement - eg community groups, voluntary groups etc]. [Name of applicant] will therefore need to return home to continue work with these groups on their respective projects.

In view of the above, it is therefore considered that [name of applicant] has strong ties to his home both through family and employment and therefore strong incentives for returning, and should be considered no risk in allowing entry into Australia for this three month period.

In relation to my support for [name of applicant]'s visit, I can confirm that I am an Australian and have the means to be responsible for any financial costs associated with [name of applicant]'s visit, including airfare, accommodation, living expenses and all other incidental expenses. I am employed [insert name of employer, occupation, time with this employer, salaray] (please see attached most recent payslips as well as payslip history demonstrating evidence of earnings).

[Name of applicant] will be staying with me at my home (address listed above) for this 3 month visit. [Name of applicant] and I met in [insert date] when we were both [insert nature of how you met]. We stayed in touch and have been in a relationship since [insert date]. I have visited [insert name of applicant] regularly over the past year, and now it would simply be nice for [name of applicant] to be able to visit me in my home country, to see my life and meet my family and friends, as I have been able to do when visiting him in his home country. Please allow me to reiterate that neither of us has any interest in him acting contrary to any visa conditions imposed, as we do not want to put at risk the outcome of any further visa applications that may be lodged in the future. _


----------



## maija16 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you so much  He have sent me a letter of invitation already as well as statutory letter. I guess you are right.


----------

